# Mystic Blue - Audi unable to give paint code or touch up



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Hi All,

I recently rummaged in the boot for my paint code but the sticker was blank. I called my Audi dealer today who tried to look it up and said that he could not find a code and there was no Audi touch up paint available for my car (and probably never would be). Obviously this was a bit concerning as I want to touch up a couple of slight stone chips.

Anyway after typing Audi Mystic Blue touch up paint into google I came across some straight away (including a paint code):
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mystic-Blue- ... 1257607716

Putting that code into the Chippex site also came up with Mystic Blue.

I presume I am fine to go ahead an order the one in the link above? Is there a reason Audi were unable to help and gave the advice they did?


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Maybe this is because it is a VW color and not an Audi one? If you know for sure your paint is Mystic Blue than it should be the correct one


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

RuuTT said:


> Maybe this is because it is a VW color and not an Audi one? If you know for sure your paint is Mystic Blue than it should be the correct one


Well apparently its an Audi Exclusive colour, but the touch up pain in the link had both the VW and Audi logos.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

On https://www.paints4u.com the code for mystic blue comes back as LR5X against both Audi and VW.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Buy it and test it out on a bit of white cardboard.
You're not losing a fortune if it doesn't match.


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Snake TT said:


> Well apparently its an Audi Exclusive colour, but the touch up pain in the link had both the VW and Audi logos.


Interesting.. My parents had a VW Golf mk3 in Mystic blue about 25 years ago, very lovely color


----------



## M1ke H (Jan 9, 2018)

A couple of dealers also told me that they would be unable to supply any touch up paint for my exclusive colour. A quick chat with my local body shop and they mixed some specifically for me. The mobile chips and dent franchises might also mix a small volume for you (they're doing this all day long after all!) - my OH was succesful via this route.


----------



## Snake TT (Jul 13, 2007)

Just a quick update, my oem Audi/VW touch up paint came today and it seems to be a perfect match. Not sure why Audi had problems locating the paint code or why I have NO paint code associated with my car.

Nevertheless, its job done. I also have a Dr Colourchips touch up kit on the way so that I can professionally remove any stone marks. Used it on my previous TT and its amazing.


----------



## Stiff (Jun 15, 2015)

The paint codes on VW's and Audi's are pretty much the same thing, as are the associated groups (e.g Seat etc)
I'm not sure why but some of the later cars don't have the sticker in the boot/wheelwell which is odd. I did a Golf a couple of weeks back that had no code and had to whittle it down by sourcing what colours were available for that model on that year. Luckily, there was only a couple that were similar as sometimes there are too many similar colours to be able to pin it down without mixing some up.
If anyone gets stuck with any touch up paints I'll see what I can do as I've just updated the system on the works laptop.


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

That colour chart doesn't show all the available exclusive colours and I wouldn't waste time with the Dealers - their product knowledge goes from average to dreadful. Search for the colour in German and you'll soon find touch-up paints for any of the exclusive colours, e.g. my car is an exclusive colour, albeit it is a Porsche colour "Riviera Blau". When I took delivery of it I asked them to get me some touch-up paint, along with a boot liner. I got told Audi don't do touch-up paint for exclusive colours and they didn't know the paint code - doh, it's only printed on the car sticker in the boot and stuck to the manual... hey ho... internet to the rescue. The best bit was when I took delivery they started to go through the VD with me, a bit odd considering I had just traded in a mk3 TTS... I went to switch the dial layout, as I prefer two dials and got told on the S and RS models you can only have one dial... click, click... really... I think I showed them twice before they got it [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, No mystic blue listed here for that year.
https://touchupdirect.com/touch-up-pain ... _year=2017
Hoggy.


----------

